# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  Animal Farm

## elibats

How would you approach the teaching of George Orwell's _Animal Farm_ in a high school English class? Here is my response to this question that I wrote for my Adolescent Literature course.

George Orwells _Animal Farm_ is an allegory about government, and a major theme is how leaders exert power over society. When I teach Animal Farm in a high school English class, I will introduce the book by having the students read the first chapter aloud in class. Because the barn in which the first chapter takes place resembles a classroom, in that the old and respected white boar, Major, gives a speech the all of the farm animals, imparting ideas and wisdom on his audience like a teacher would. Each student would have a chance to speak the words of Major, because, aside from a song sung by all of the animals at the end of the meeting, he is the only speaker at the meeting. 

Reading the first chapter aloud ensures that the maximum number of students is following the speech word by word; although the language is simple, the ideas Orwell introduces are mature and political, and some students might skim the confusing or boring parts if they read the first chapter at home. I am confident that the first chapter will draw most of the students into the farm animals world. 

The theme I would most like to focus on in discussions with high school students is corruption of government leaders. Discussions should focus on the struggle amongst the animals on the farm  or, perhaps more accurately, the class division  into the dominant, comfortable, deceitful and manipulative ruling class and the trusting, hard-working, non-challenging working class most of whose members are oblivious to the fact that they are being constantly mistreated an lied to an most of whom cannot remember life before the previous ruler was overthrown and the social structure was divided.
The reader should observe this class domination and look for examples of inequality, deceit and manipulation in the story. The teachers role is to guide the students in drawing inferences between the political world of the novel and the politics that dominate our government, our family lives, and our experiences with peers. Discussion questions should encourage the students to identify with the characters in the novel and draw personal inferences. 

The following is a list of sample discussion questions:
1)	What questions arise amongst the animals at the meeting led by the pigs? Do you think these questions are valid?
2)	Why did the pigs create Animalism? What are your opinions on the seven commandments? Why did the pigs create the seven commandments in secret, without asking their supposed equals for their input? Why do you think none of the animals complain that they werent included?
3)	Organizing comrades into Animal Committees is something a politician would do. In what other ways do the pigs behave like politicians? What kind of politicians do they remind you of?
4)	Do you believe that the intelligence level of a person or animal should affect his or her rights in the community? If so, what compromises can be drawn to ensure that everyone participates?
5)	Contrast Snowball and Napoleons political stances: Which candidate do you agree with on which issues? Whose political strategies do you prefer?
6)	On page 47, Animal Farm is said to be prospering. What does it mean for a far to prosper? What does it mean for a community to prosper? Are both the farm and the community prospering? What parts of the farm and of the community can viewed as prosperous.?
7)	Boxer, completely baffled as to how this could have happened to their farm, comes to the only conclusion he is usually capable of: He will work harder, and that will improve the condition of the farm. Is this false logic? What doesnt Boxer understand about the work dynamic on the farm?
8)	How would you describe the class system on the farm? What are the tasks and benefits of each class, and how do the leaders rationalize the different roles and lifestyles of the different classes?
9)	Did the Republic of the Animals that old Major foretold many years ago, come into existence? Did the animals, free of human rule, behave as old Major wanted them to?

Animal Farm, while easily understood on a literal and superficial level, is invaluable in the many levels of social commentary it explores through the allegory of a farm ruled by pigs symbolizing a tyrannical government and all the struggles, misconceptions, and obliviousness suffered by the oppressed. It is also relevant to the lives of high school students, because they have their own class and social struggles.

----------

